# Bar-B-Q crabs



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried to BBQ crabs on the pit? I like to have some on my camping trips out to the parks around Goose Island and Rockport area. What I do is buy some live crabs and prepare them for BBQing. First put some butter to melt with tony's seasoning in it to taste. Take the crab and dip it in the butter sauce and place them on the pit for about 20 minutes. Have the grill on the pit about 12" above the fire so the crabs won't catch on fire due to the butter dripping down.
Place some news paper on the table and your roasted corn and get to eating the crab with a bervage of your choice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep pop the lids off the crabs, wash out well, add lemon and garlic to the butter and pour some in the cavity.

trick is to not over cook em


man, i'm hungry now.....


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I boil mine first, then put em on the grill and brush with sauce to dry em out a little. I've tried just grilling them, but the meat comes out easier when they are boiled first for some reason.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

MMMMMM.....i like to sprikle them with tony's only, then throw them on the smoker, with hickory, but for some reason, i never cook enough.................


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

I love BBQ Crabs. I clean mine very well and just put them on the pit as well. I brush with butter and OLD BAY.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

We clean the crabs first. Boil the claws, and marinate the bodies in some italian dressing. When the grill is ready, grill them until they turn white, turning once. This is my favorite way to prepare crabs, they have so much more flavor.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

have u ever tried deep fried crab? It will make you slap yo moma!!!!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

bundyducks said:


> have u ever tried deep fried crab? It will make you slap yo moma!!!!


Thats what i like to do. Back'em, clean'em. then dip in butter and cover in some tony's or crab seasoning and drop in the grease for a couple minutes and BAAAMMM, some of the best eating! The key is to make sure you get crabs that are full and preferably male.


----------



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

> have u ever tried deep fried crab? It will make you slap yo moma!!!!


That's what I'm talkin about. You boys need to go eat at Sartin's in Clear Lake or Nederland. That is how you BBQ a crab.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.fiestaspices.com/?page=bbqcrabseasoning

I buy a couple of jars of this seasoning every year. It is awesome for fried/bbq crabs. It is great on fish and shrimp too. They say that Durkee zestful seasoning is the origonal seasoning for Sartins bbq crabs, but I could be totally wrong on that (Sartins has had a couple of different owners over the years and the origonal owner might have used something different). I have tried Durkees too, but like the fiesta seasoning better. The old Sartins in Sabine Pass was one of my favorite seafood restaurants anywhere.

Chicapesa is right on. Boil the claws and throw the cleaned bodies on the grill. I make a basting sauce of butter, lemon, white wine and garlic and brush on while cooking. Fried, grilled boiled, or made into crab cakes, blue crab are good eats.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Where...........*

Is Sartins in Clear Lake?? Cause I am going there tonight to get my crab on!!

Drifter



SmokinQuack said:


> That's what I'm talkin about. You boys need to go eat at Sartin's in Clear Lake or Nederland. That is how you BBQ a crab.


----------



## SmokinQuack (Sep 8, 2005)

> Is Sartins in Clear Lake?? Cause I am going there tonight to get my crab on!!
> 
> Drifter


Yep, they have one in Clear Lake. Different owners than the one in Nederland but the food is the same and GOOD.

http://www.sartins.com/


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

There is some good information here.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That stuff sounds great. 

Anyone know where to get ahold of the Fiesta Brand? HEB and Walmart carry alot of their stuff but I haven't seen this flavor.


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

Amen to sartins, eat there alot. sabine pass was the best restuarant.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

here is the story behind "Sartins" and how to do crabs 
http://www.bluecrab.info/bbqcrabs.html


----------



## Reel magic 3 (May 7, 2008)

wow, this is very interesting! Growing up im Maryland you would not be caught dead preparing Blue crabs any other way then STEAMING them! Using a raised rack, water, vinger, beer and OLd Bay or J.O. Crab spice. I will say, I would be tempted to BBQ a few and give it a try..... But Boil them, I am out! That ruins blue crabs!


----------

